# Islam: What you may have, or may not have know about it



## Lyle (Jan 3, 2004)

This is a smaller version of another arguement I made against Islam; After doing a great deal of reserch on it.... I thought some here might like to read it (and Note, there are alot more contradictions in the Qu' ran; I may post them later).

[b:1af4e757d3]Islam: What you may, or may not have known before[/b:1af4e757d3]

[u:1af4e757d3][b:1af4e757d3]Allah[/b:1af4e757d3][/u:1af4e757d3]


Allah, not even the Arabic word for God, but the name for a certain god who stands amoung many. These gods were traditional honored in ancient times by the nomadic tribes of Ababia. Allah is the chief god amount about 360 idols in the Kaaba in Mecca. The temple still stands in Mecca today, nthough it is a city of the main focus of Islamic worship.
Allah is derived from the name Al-Ilah, which is the name of the moon god of the local Quraish, Mohammed's tribe. This tribe worshipped with the offering of human and animal sacrifices for hundreds of years before Islam was even thought of.
Ibn Ishaq, who was Mohammed's earliest biographer, tells how his (Mohammed's) grandfather was about to sacrifice one of his sons, Abdullah (Mohammed's father), when a sorceress pursuaded him to sacrifice a camel instead.
The name for Mohammed's father, Abdullah, is a contraction from the word Adb ul Allah, which means &quot;servent of Allah.&quot; This proving that Allah was worshipped long before Mohammed was even born. Though Mohammed rejected the believed idea of polythiesm, and instead went with the traditional head, the moon god, Allah.

Must of the practices have been carried over for centuries. yet hundreds of years befoe Mohammed, Allah had been one of the ipagan dieties (such as Ball and Molech) that Israel had been warned against. Surely Allah and Jehovah are not the same.
Allah's symbol of the cresent moon has been carried over time as well. Dorning mosques, minarets, shrines, and Arab flags. Mohammed broke the context of the peace treaty he had made and conquared Mecca. he went through and smashed the idols ofhis fathers, including Allah, and began to preach against idolatary. Yet, this self-proclaimed prophet kept for himself the temple and the ritural of the kissing of the Black Stone. The stone today, is still to be in the same postion as it was all those hundreds of years ago. He kept the black stone and the moon god Allah (Though without the image) in order to create something of familiarity abmoung the Arabs.

Over time the belief of Allah's name has changed. Men have tried to match him up with the God of the Bible, though only creating confussion. If Allah was just another name for God. they would not have hesitated to put God in the Qu' ran, but instead strongly insisted that it be Allah in every language. Because Allah is not God. And it would be blasphemy to cal him anything other then Allah, and bears the punishment of death in most Islamic states.


[b:1af4e757d3]Allah is not the God of the Bible[/b:1af4e757d3]

ALLAH: Is not a father, and has no son. (Though he does have three daughters, Al-Uzza, al-Lat, and Manah; idols of his fathers in the Kaaba), and is not a triine , but a single, unknowable entity. Allah destroys rather then slaves sinners, has no compassion on the righteous, does not deal in grace towards good deeds, and has no just and righteous way to redeem the lost. That Allah should become man and die for the ins of the world would be heresy to a Muslim. And it's clear in the Qu' ran and the Hadith, that they teach that Allah is not the God of the Bible.
GOD: In the Bible God is love(Though immpossible for Allah, being a single entity, he is incomplete. He was lonely and could not fellowship, or love any other entity of high being. For &quot;Allah, he is one,&quot; As the Qu' ran says). Yet God is three different beings, or the three Godheads. They have perfect love within themselves. It's only of this God that it can be said, God is love.
Allah could never say. &quot;Let [i:1af4e757d3]us[/i:1af4e757d3] make man in [i:1af4e757d3]our[/i:1af4e757d3] own image.&quot; (Genesis 1:26). No matter how much you bent or twisted that verse, there are others that could prove the theory wrong.

[b:1af4e757d3]Jesus[/b:1af4e757d3]

I have been told by another muslim on this very board that you do honor Jesus crucified. Read what the Qu' ran has to say. &quot;They slew Him (Jesus) notnor crucified but so it appeared unto them.&quot; Baydawi said this on that verse in one of his commentaries.

[i:1af4e757d3]&quot; A group of jews cursed Christ and His mother. He invoked evil on them and, may He be exalted, turned them into monkeys and swine. the Jews gathered together to kill him, but God, may He be exalted, informed Him (Jesus) that He was going to lift Him up to heaven. Thus (Jesus)said to His companions, 'Who would like to have My likeness cast on him and be killed and crucified, then entr paradise?' One of them volunteered (to do so) and God cast on him Christ's likeness. he was then arrested, crucifed and killed. It is also said that (the crucified one) was a traitor who went with the mob to guide them to Christ (he meant Judas), thus God cast on im the likiness of Jesus and he was arrested, crucified, and killed.&quot;[/i:1af4e757d3]

This would nullify half of the Bible. And almost all the words of Christ. He instructed men to &quot;turn to him the other cheek (The man who strikes you).&quot; To &quot;Love your enemies.&quot; he Himself told about His own death, yet the Qu' ran seems to suggest He coped out at the last minute. And turned Judas into Himself (His likeness). yet it states Judas was guiding the mob to him, yet God turned the guy into Jesus before the mob got there. How could this be Judas then?

[b:1af4e757d3]Alexander the Great[/b:1af4e757d3]

The Qu' ran speaks of him as a righteous man and a teacher. Yet well know id the fact that he was an idolator, and claimed to be the son of Amun, the god of Egypt. If you wonder where it is found in the Qu' ran, try the chapter of the Cave 18: 83-98. You have sixteen verses of Alexander's army and how llah assisted and helped him. After it all he came and sat down by a well of water and mud, there a group of people came. Allah gave him the choice to torment these people, to kill them, or take them captive and show them the path of faithAlexander wasn't a righteous man as the Q' ran states. He was licentious, belligerent, idolatrous man. He had no relasionship with Allah, nor was asked to guide anyone on a path of faith.... Though Idolatary was spoken against by Mohamme, and Alexander, who claimed be the son of a false God. Ruling over a country that worshipped many gods. Mars, Vulcan, Jupiter, Olympus.. ect... ect... ect.... then you have him ruling over Rme, which he conquared. You have him honoring another set of gods that the Romans served and worshipped. 

[b:1af4e757d3]Haman[/b:1af4e757d3]
The Qu' ran claims that Haman was Pharaoh's Prime Minister, even though he lived in Babylon thousands of years later. The Qu ' ran states that in was Moses' mother that took him from the river (28:6-8) not his sister. And that a Samatitan was the one who moldd the golden calf.... Even though those people didn't come until after the Babylonian exile.
The Qu' ran states that Mary gave birth to Jesus under the shade of the palm tree. Which would go against most of the Bible and many of the prophcies of the Bible
The Qu' ran states that Aberaham and his son Ishmeal built the Ka' ba in Meeca. But this would not only go against scripture. but against the law that God had laid down that there is to be no other gods... Besides the fact the Aberaham never went to Saudi Arabia.


But with that I believe i have put forth enough evidence. if you wish i will give you more... But with this I close, it is late and I wish to get some sleep... I will state soem contradictions in the Qu' ran in the morning... 


In Christ Alone,
Lyle


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 4, 2004)

Here is a site with some good resources for ministering to Islamic peoples.
It's called Answering Islam

http://uproar.fortunecity.com/puzzler/312/default.htm

I don't believe it's a reformed site but it does have articles and writings from some reformed authors.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

Lyle, please quote your sources.

Otherwise your posts are no more valid than &quot;The Davinci Code&quot;.


----------



## southern phoenix (Jan 6, 2004)

well, this is my first posting to this board.........I`m an Indonesian living in Japan.


[quote:13941bddb1][i:13941bddb1]Originally posted by Lyle[/i:13941bddb1]

Allah, not even the Arabic word for God, but the name for a certain god who stands amoung many. [/quote:13941bddb1]

this kind of writing can be a boomerang for Christians in Arab and Indonesia.

I guess you should check the Holy Bible in Arabic language too for your further research.

in Indonesian Bible, &quot;Allah&quot; is used for &quot;GOD.&quot; And the word &quot;allah&quot; literally means &quot;god&quot; or &quot;gods&quot; in Indonesian language.

Encyclopaedia Britannica also wrote: &quot;Allah. . . . The name`s origin can be traced back to the earliest Semitic writings in which the word for god was Il or El, the latter being an Old Testament synonim for Yahweh. Allah is the standard Arabic word for &quot;God&quot; and is used by Arab Christians as well as by Muslims.&quot;

I never read koran, but if you do, maybe you can refer to these too:
QS.2:136;12:106,108. 

I was told that from there we would know that Arab Christians has been using the word &quot;allah&quot; to refer to &quot;god&quot; since that era.


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 21, 2004)

If I went on a tangent about Islam -- and told it like it was --- sooner or later some PC legislator will find what I have to be offensive, and make it a hate crime, so it's better that I stay quiet.


----------

